# The Prestige Movie



## drewr007 (Sep 21, 2017)

*MOVIE SPOILER WARNING*

First off the prestige is an amazing movie. For me it has the best symbol of dp/dr that I can think of in media. It's not literal like in cinema when they try to show altered consciousness through distortion but more of a metaphor.

What I'm referring to is when the magician becomes 2 separate people. Both are theoretically the same but the character never knows in which person he going to be inside. (either the one in the water tank or the one taking the bow)

For me dp/dr feels like being the second man that the character does not end up inside. Everything is supposed to be the same but you have lost the intangible thing that makes you feel like you.

I'm sure this makes no sense if you haven't seen the movie and even if you have it's probably a stretch but it just stuck out to me.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

*MOVIE SPOILER WARNING*

Nah he knew he would end up in the tank. Cause he cloned himself that time in the lab and then murdered his double. Good movie though, yeah


----------

